# Cookie Monster



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

this is my goat Cookie monster, cookie for short.we had our first show on Friday. We placed 3rd in showmanship, 7th in ring a and 6th in ring b. he wasn't eating or drinking tough, so i drinched him before ring b and gave him some hay. by the time we showed though he had sucked in again. I figured out how to show him off better though so i hope i can do better with him. So proud of him.. if anyone has any sugestions, all help wanted, thanks[attachment=2:cvcm4i3v]cookie.jpg[/attachment:cvcm4i3v][attachment=0:cvcm4i3v]okish.jpg[/attachment:cvcm4i3v] he is really stretched out and that last pic.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Great job on your showmanship placement! 
Cookie sure is a cutie!
You'll find that all goats handle new places differently..some can really stress out so it's good that you were aware of how he was handling his experience at the show. 
Keep an eye on his eating & actually watch his poop to make sure it's normal--poop is a huge clue to figure out how a goat is feeling. 
Keep us up-dated.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

since we have gotten back hes been fine. we got back at like two in the morning, and he ate. I guess he just didnt like eating in a strange inviroment.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep an eye on him for the next few days & then I'd give him the all clear if he is back to his old habits. He was probably just curious and confused about the new environment with so many people & other animals at the show.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i showed him on august 27th so hes doing good. he is soft in the front end, so he has starter pulling 35 pounds for about a mile or so a day. i started off helping him now he can do it by his self. Cookie also pulls my friends lamb when we cant get it to go. he is probably 3 or 4 times the size of cookie. so i am hoping he dose top four at state fair. do u have any other suggestions. he has a very wide frame, a smallish chest. he walks wide and now that i set him up differently he looks a lot less stretched out, and he fills out. do you have any other suggestions, things i could look for, anything like that. onder:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

here are some better pics[attachment=2:2njm0hs1]aaqaaaaaaaaaa (2).jpg[/attachment:2njm0hs1][attachment=1:2njm0hs1]aaaa (2).jpg[/attachment:2njm0hs1][attachment=0:2njm0hs1]aaaaa (2).jpg[/attachment:2njm0hs1]


----------

